# Why Should We Support Kala Afghana



## vijaydeep Singh (Apr 29, 2005)

Gurfateh

Das will use points to rpove his point.


Das does not agree to Sirdar Sahib Ji on his views on Dasham Granth Sahib,Damdami Taksal and perhaps even towards Bhai Sahib Bhai Randheer Singh JI.Yet Das say that we must support him,S. Gurdit Singh Ji,Surjeet Singh ji among others why?

Well apostasy in Sikhism is not there much due to sinister desigh of hidden Brahmin or Hindutva forece but due to some other reason.

Well Das was told by a Patit(mona/Sirgum/clean shaven) Punjabi that an Amrit Dhari must not eat meat.He must not tie beard.Then some one else said he should read five Banis in morning and blah blah blah!

Das does not disagree to this but Das can say that in this fast world when we are running to suruve in compativie materialistc market environment due to some foolish Jathas or preachers who have made a life of an Amritdhari more bounded to ritualism then even an old time Brahimin that any ordinary person instead of becoing an Amritdhari may prefer to become a patit.

any poor person will say that just five Ks are useless without Amritdharan(baptism) and i am not able to keep the strict code after becoimg AmritDhari so better I become Patit.

The thing is that Sikhi has nothing to do with ritualism and more to do with devotion to Akal who is in universe so servie to universe/mankind and knowledge about Truth,who is eternal or Akal.but fools tend to preach and attach ritualism with Sikhi and make it unattractive and inpractciable for coomoonman,which is in fact no Sikhi at all.

In this Darkness missionaries like Kala Afghana and others mentioned above are fighting to remove the darkness by only one part of light called Guru Granth Sahib Ji but that part by itself is more then suffeicent to protect and defend Sikhi in Sikh Families.

Das still rembers that once upon a time an AKJ person also told Das the same thing that we are just sinking in swamp of ritualism which are useles.Once the same person was lieing in hall of Gurudwara and his feet pointed( as Das precived) towards Darbar Sahib and Das objected then ,that person reminded Das about what Guru Nanak Dev Ji tought in Mecca that God is every where he anyway undid the mistake but his thing Das will never forgert.

So ritualism preached by unqualified bloody idoitic preachers is one of the main enemy of Panth and more dangerous then RSS.Rather many RSS persons may join us to give away the ritualism of brahmanical ways if we could remove ritualism from us.At least Kala Afghana type people are doing something for that.


----------



## Singhstah (Apr 30, 2005)

If following rehat is ritualism, then I pray to God that I may be the most riualistic person in the world.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (May 3, 2005)

Gurfateh

Dear young man.Das appriciate and respect your views and should not be taken wrong.

But thing to rember that in some parts of us,we have Rahit or code which itslef is anti Gurmat.And Panth is the faith of poor and they do not have luxary to live in centraly heated rooms of Uk but live harsh cold climate of Nepal or in desrats of Rajesthan.

There also it is code or Maryayda as told by Guru work and not the fabiracted Maryada by colonial foreces so let Sikh become ritualistcs and hense unfit to regain thier kingdom.

Das anyway invites on behalf of your own UK's scottish Sikh council or British Sikh council the volunteers from Uk espeically from AKJ to come and live in jungles of south Indian or Central India and work with Sikilgars,Banjaras or Satnamis as many of Chritian Missioanries from Eropian countiree or west come to India to preach their faith.

Just sending mony here may not be good but come and use mony to preach in correxct orrder is also neccacsary.

All Gurus and great Sikhs worked thier whole life to erradicate ritualism.
Dhram Karam Pakhand Jo Deesee ..it say sthat shaaming of ritlaism makes us looted by god of death or make us reborn.

Anyway Das appricitate your point but invite you to carry out preaching by living an ideal life like Bhai Sahib Randheer Singh Ji and bring the light of Panth to whole world be it here in India or there in UK.


----------



## Amerikaur (May 3, 2005)

Veer ji Vijaydeep Singh ji,

I can't say that i am familiar with KA's views...they are not in English, and my Panjabi is terrible.

But I am a bit uncomfortable with the idea of enforcing views on others, as well as legislating every single point of controversy within the panth.   Is KA's message what the people in difficult straits want to hear?  I ask because I don't know.  Can KA's message co-exist with others?  I don't know that, either.

I don't know a lot of things...

Your moorakh sister,
Amerikaur


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (May 3, 2005)

Gurfateh

Respected sister you are not wrong.



Das is biggest critic of Sirdar Sahib idealogically and Das did wrote the same Just in start of this thread.



But das wants that regarding thier crusade towards ritualism they could be supported.



Das request you to visit thread by Das regarding Dasham Granth in controversial debates and you will understand what Das wants to say about knowledge of Sirdar Sahib.

But we need to reform this gem rather then to condem him.

He is honest but too much radical but latter thing can be removed.Good thing can be utileds and wrong thing can be rectified.

He does not wish Bad for Panth but his presentations and a bit idealogy is somewhat influence by protestant christian misioaries and and bit of touch of Punjab police also.

To defeat Brhamanism we will also have to reomve Jattism as Brahmanisam want to tag Panth as Pan India Thing or what they say a sect of Hindus while jattism say that culture of Sikhs is Punjabi.both are wrong as Panth is universal and not regioanl or racial.

Das will continue to try to unit AKJ,Damdami Taksal and Sanatan Sikhs with Kala Afghana Ji.At the most Das can do this.And Das did found a few positive points in missionaries from    his side like opposition to ritualism.But at the same time making fun of respected Sants of Damdami Taksal or from AKJ or even casting doubt on scripture by Gurus may not be in good taste.


----------



## Lee (May 27, 2005)

Sat Sri Akaal!

Vijaydeep Singh, Amerikaur, and cyber Sangat.

Umm interesteing I can't help thinking though, what is meant by the word ritual, or ritualism?

When we perform a rite what we do is do things in a specified manor, in a specicfied order to obtain a specified thing.  When seen this we then I can see no problems in rituals, or ritualised actions.  

Getting up in the ambrosial hours, bathing, and then saying your prescribed morning prayers is by it's very defintion ritual.

What Guru warns us about is empty ritual.  A Muslim facing Mecca to pray, may be a comfort to the Muslim, but does it help him get closer to Allah?

A Christian having her forehead smootherd from the ashes of a burnt reed cross on ash Wednesday does not actualy hel her reach God either.  These are empty rites, rites that have been handed down for ages, but have no merit.

So when it comes to Sikhs obeying this Hukaman to cease empty ritual, we have to question and activly ask, how does this bring me close to God?

If the answer that you find in your heart is that it does not, then take the very simple step of asking God whether to carry on doing it or not.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## Sikh88 (Aug 15, 2012)

Singhstah said:


> If following rehat is ritualism, then I pray to God that I may be the most riualistic person in the world.






Sab nu Sat sri akal ji,
This comment is best of all., we cannot make any comments about the people who give away everything for their religious beliefs and spend time reciting god's name rather than checking out different sites and forums on sikhism like us and then commenting over it, wheather they belong to Damdami taksal or any other religious group or just do it while working their normal routine. They are above all. He/She can be related to any sect of society or any religion.
Sehaj path karo,Jo samajh aawe,usnu zindgi ch apply karo.
this is my theory to go with.
WGKK WGKF


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 6, 2014)

Sikh88 said:


> Sab nu Sat sri akal ji,
> This comment is best of all., we cannot make any comments about the people who give away everything for their religious beliefs and spend time reciting god's name rather than checking out different sites and forums on sikhism like us and then commenting over it, wheather they belong to Damdami taksal or any other religious group or just do it while working their normal routine. They are above all. He/She can be related to any sect of society or any religion.
> Sehaj path karo,Jo samajh aawe,usnu zindgi ch apply karo.
> this is my theory to go with.
> WGKK WGKF


 
Have we moved on from the actual reciting of gods name to actually understanding gods message, is the reciting of gods name a better use of time than checking out different sites and forums on Sikhism and then commenting on it?


----------

